# Formula 1 British Grand Prix - alert for Comcast folk



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Noticing on the xfinity listings that tomorrow's race (7:30 am ON CNBC) is incorrectly listed as a track and field event, so if you have a season pas set for "Formula One Racing", you might miss it. There are reruns later on NBCSN that are listed correctly, but still.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL fast runners can do a mile in 1 second,


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

If only we could get _actual_ track and field events on US TV.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Dream on.


----------

